# Which Color Interior?



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

I am purchasing a 2006 26RS and have the option to either get the TT within a week with the rose interior or wait for four to six weeks to get the jasmine interior.

My wife and I have only seen pictures of the rose interior but have seen the green in the TT. For those of you that have the rose interior, would you go with the green or some other color if you had it to do over? My wife, based on the pictures, thought the rose looked cheerier. Is that true?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

We ordered the Desert Rose specifically and would do it over again. It's also the only all fabric option but has been changed to Havana for the units now being built.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

Get the Havana if you can.
We love ours.
You should go and see it since the pictures in the brochure are not nearly as great as seeing it in person.

Mike


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Whatever's on the lot







We like the rose - it seems to wear well with 3 kids.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Gotta chime in for the Jasmine!

I wanted all fabric but DID NOT want a pink & white Trailer !!!!

When we 1st saw the rose, it was ok....but then, as we did with all TTs we looked at, we sat in it for awhile & chatted. After about 10 min., I knew I didn't want to live with that....even tho' we could have bought off the Lot. The Jasmine, on the other hand, had to be ordered....there wasn't even another Jasmine trailer (of any size) on the Lot for us to look at. Dealer ordered the trailer with the understanding that if we didn't like it, we didn't have to take it...he was very confident he'd be able to sell it (in October in NH!). We were ready to wait for the 6 weeks (but WE weren't heading INTO camping season). Result? Trailer arrived in 3 weeks and we loved it....still do....and we've spent alot more than 10 minutes in this one.

Just my .02 - - - it all comes down to what you 2 like and the timing thing. Either way - its an OUTBACK!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Gotta chime in for the Jasmine!
> 
> I wanted all fabric but DID NOT want a pink & white Trailer !!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

taylorc,

I am a big fan of the Desert Rose interior for the same reason the campmg mentioned. All fabric vs. the vinyl/fabric mix the other colors come in. To us, it just seems to raise the Outback to another level.

Desert Rose is no longer available on new builds, and has been replaced with the Havana theme, which from what I have heard, is beautiful.

Wolfie, as far as the interior being 'pink' I'm not sure what you were looking at, but ours is a dark burgandy color. Pink would not have flown in my book either!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> taylorc,
> 
> I am a big fan of the Desert Rose interior for the same reason the campmg mentioned. All fabric vs. the vinyl/fabric mix the other colors come in. To us, it just seems to raise the Outback to another level.
> 
> ...


Dark burgundy would have made the choice a bit tougher...but delivery certainly would have been sooner







Burgundy (AND all fabric) would have been great! Nope - the Desert Rose we saw was PINK (ok .... dusty pink .... maaaauuuuvvvve)! Nothing dark about it!


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

We really like our Havana interior.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I really would have loved to have the Havanna interior, however the only unit that the dealer was willing to bargain with was the lot model which was Jasmine. I don't even think that the 28krs comes in Havanna...is this correct anyone??Between Jasmine and Desert Rose, my taste and color palette preferred the Jasmine.

Dawn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The new Havana interior looks really very nice. Even elegant. That said, I am very pleased with the looks and ease of cleaning my Jasmine interior. I would not want all cloth on the sofa or dinette cushions as my little ones have their dirty little feet and hands on them all the time. (yes even the back cushions!) Just wipe with Simple Green and they're brand new again. The stripe of fabric in the middle on the Jasmine interior to me is the perfect combination of appearance and function.


----------



## Ravens35 (Jun 5, 2006)

I have the 28krs with a Havana interior. It's an 07, so maybe it's something new. I like the all fabric, but may end up regretting it with a cat that still has claws. Personally, I'd take any color as opposed to waiting. I had a choice between Havana and Jasmine since the dealer had both. I thought the Havana looked more tropical.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Havana, it is very nice!


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Desert Rose is NOT pink !! Go with any fabric over vinyl. If you need vinyl then DEPENDS must not be far away!!!!


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

If you can, you need to see the Havana in person - It is a gorgeous "color".

It also wears well and covers a multitude of sins







- as my 3 munchkins can attest to


----------



## taylorc (Jun 10, 2006)

Anyone have pictures they can post of the Havana interior?


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

desert rose is what we ordered, would order it again sunny

darrel


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ours is kind of a mix between ketcup and chocolate milk color. Kids tend to somehow forget they made a mess, until it has dried in place...


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ours is kind of a mix between ketcup and chocolate milk color. Kids tend to somehow forget they made a mess, until it has dried in place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave it to Oregon Camper for a special order.









Wasn't that Y-Guys?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I really would have loved to have the Havanna interior, however the only unit that the dealer was willing to bargain with was the lot model which was Jasmine. I don't even think that the 28krs comes in Havanna...is this correct anyone??Between Jasmine and Desert Rose, my taste and color palette preferred the Jasmine.
> 
> Dawn
> [snapback]122058[/snapback]​


Hi Dawn...

Yep it does come in Havana...we almost bought a 29 KRS with Havana interior.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

qgallo said:


> Desert Rose is NOT pink !! Go with any fabric over vinyl. If you need vinyl then DEPENDS must not be far away!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay now, it's personal preference here. I chose vinyl because I didn't want to be constantly vacumning dog hair. I can just wipe the vinyl. Our couch is the dogs bed. Be nice sunny I wasn't a fan of the pink/burgandy/rose whatever you want to call it. For me the green interior was more calming. 2nd choice would have been the interior color that was more tan. Love the Havana too, but we were purchasing a 2003 and it was not available.
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

campmg said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Ours is kind of a mix between ketcup and chocolate milk color. Kids tend to somehow forget they made a mess, until it has dried in place...
> ...


Yes it was...and if anyone here ever gets the chance to buy something from him...DO IT. Takes great care of his stuff and was very helpful getting me all set up.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ours is kind of a mix between ketcup and chocolate milk color. Kids tend to somehow forget they made a mess, until it has dried in place...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like our kids also
spill right in front of them and they still don't see it









Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Yes it was...and if anyone here ever gets the chance to buy something from him...DO IT. Takes great care of his stuff and was very helpful getting me all set up.


That's good to hear, Jim!

I have been talking to Steve about this bridge he is trying to unload. I will rest easier now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it was...and if anyone here ever gets the chance to buy something from him...DO IT.Â Takes great care of his stuff and was very helpful getting me all set up.Â
> ...


Good one Doug


----------



## dmichaelis (Jun 13, 2006)

I have tried posting pictures of the Havana interior on this thread but I have not had any luck. email me and I will send them to you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it was...and if anyone here ever gets the chance to buy something from him...DO IT. Takes great care of his stuff and was very helpful getting me all set up.
> ...


He tried to offload that on me too, but I couldn't tow it with my Suburban.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > I really would have loved to have the Havanna interior, however the only unit that the dealer was willing to bargain with was the lot model which was Jasmine.Â I don't even think that the 28krs comes in Havanna...is this correct anyone??Between Jasmine and Desert Rose, my taste and color palette preferred the Jasmine.
> ...


Really?? Oh well, we got a great deal and we like the jasmine color anyway... I don't think that the havanna fabric would have been too happy with a 4 year old and a big hairy shepherd...I'll just keep telling myself that


----------



## aviator (Feb 27, 2006)

Love Love Love the Havana,very cozy and clean. Bea


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

I went to pick out my 26rks w/ fawn on Sat. Ended up with a 26rls and jasmine


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dliles6254,

I'm curious, what swayed you to the RLS at the last minute?
Either way, that is a nice trailer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Oregon_Camper said:
> ...


Come on Jim -- even with that 3/4 ton? It must be a 4 lane bridge...


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> dliles6254,
> 
> I'm curious, what swayed you to the RLS at the last minute?
> Either way, that is a nice trailer.
> ...


It just felt more like home to us. With the table and coach by each other it felt like we would be on top of each other.


----------



## CautiousCamper (Jun 27, 2006)

Despite the colour dilemma, doesn't anyone find the vinyl covering susceptible to punctures or tears compared to the fabric coverings?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We ordered ours in Jasmine & LOVE IT







The dark vinyl fabric is perfect for dirty sticky hands & fingers. Cleans up very easily & very nicely.

Tami


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Desert Roseâ€¦ Fabric...
Actually these colors are â€œraisinâ€ and â€œdark sageâ€








Not really pink~purple. 
Just my opinionâ€¦








I have bought accessories in green so most of my camper is in the â€œgreen familyâ€

MaeJae


----------

